# General > Gardening >  Pampas grass

## Liz

Can someone please tell me where I can buy this locally?

Thanks. :Grin:

----------


## skinnydog

Don't know specific types but Lidl's have ornamental grasses on sale just now!

----------


## Liz

Okay thanks. Will check to see whether they have Pampas grass. :Grin:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I can't remember where I was driving back from just the other day Liz and the pampas grass on the side of the road was as good and strong as I have ever seen, and it was growing wild.

I remember saying to Mr's M "it's hard to believe that such a tall thin stem can withstand the high winds that we get up here.

If I remember where it was Liz I will let you know.

----------


## Liz

Thanks Kevin.

It wasn't at the Reiss crossroads was it?

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Thanks Kevin.
> 
> It wasn't at the Reiss crossroads was it?


 
It could well have been Lizz as I have not been about very far lately.

----------


## porshiepoo

If you don't have any luck locally, try EBay. That's where I got mine and it's doing just fine. I got a Pink one as well as the normal colour and the first thing I did was seperate each one to get 2 plants from each. Bargain!

Has anyone come up with some kind of attire that protects from the leaves though? I only have to touch them and I blister! And the welts they cause - ouch!

----------


## Liz

Cheers PP. I will have a look on Ebay.  :Grin:

----------


## marlyn

LIz - i bought mine from Castletown garden centre

----------


## Liz

Thanks Marlyn. :Grin: 

How much did it cost and could you plant it out right away?

I've read they take quite a few years to reach full height?

----------


## Mother Bear

Just agreeing with porshiepoo on the dangers of the leaves! I learned the hard way, that they have tiny barbs on them and your arms can get scratced to smitherins when you try to take out the dead stuff......in an older plant of course. So yes, be warned, cover your arms and have suitable gloves too.

----------


## badger

Liz
Hope this isn't too late but I have inherited a garden full of pampas grass plants, many dead sadly due to being planted in places they didn't like, but also probably many more alive than I need.  I could probably find you a couple if you don't mind them not full grown.  Can't remember where you are but expect I could drop them in.

----------


## porshiepoo

> Just agreeing with porshiepoo on the dangers of the leaves! I learned the hard way, that they have tiny barbs on them and your arms can get scratced to smitherins when you try to take out the dead stuff......in an older plant of course. So yes, be warned, cover your arms and have suitable gloves too.



Ouch! Bloomin hurts doesn't it and the welts on the skin stay for ages.
I even managed to get scratched on my head with the bloomin stuff.  ::

----------


## marlyn

Sorry Liz - only just realised you had asked me a question!! I think I paid about £6 for it, and yes we just planted it straight away, think we bought it in the summer time though, about 3 years ago. Fairly grows too, we made sure it had quite a good circle of earth around it though - we noticed that people up the road from us planted 1 at the same time and theres has hardly grown, but it seemed quite choked with the grass.

----------


## Liz

That's okay Marilyn. :Grin: 

I have actually bought some dwarf pampas grass for the border instead as we have a sparrowhawk who 'visits' our garden and it may hide behind the pampas grass! ::

----------


## Margaret M.

> I have actually bought some dwarf pampas grass for the border instead


A much better idea!  It's pretty but not when it comes time to cut it back.

----------


## Liz

> A much better idea!  It's pretty but not when it comes time to cut it back.


Yes the dwarf pampas is really nice and I got one in pink and one in white so should look nice. :Smile:

----------


## Firefox

bought 1 silver pampass grass from shinvale garden centre last year and it has grown so fast cost £6.00,if any help to you

----------

